# HO off road slots



## ncdslots (Sep 12, 2011)

Some of you may have seen these on another forum, but many may not have.

So I have been tinkering with monsters for a couple years finding tons of inspiration from John and the HOMTPA guys. 

So happens locally, a friend organized a charity event for Riley Hospital which was a truck pull, and I could not pass up the opportunity to get involved.

So, I proceeded to get to work.

Built an HO scale soldered brass pulling truck, and bought a sled from moores farm toys in Ohio, that comes with a moving weight box. I had a local place powder coat it , and I then decal worked it to match the pulling sled that would be used for the real truck pull at the Riley benefit show.

Also built up a nice monster truck arena, ran Carolina Crusher on Satruday and Bigfoot on Sunday. 

The idea was kids who came to the event, could take a turn at getting a full pull, and piloting the monster truck around the arena. My booth was a free interactive display and I donated a slightly smaller monster arena with monster truck, power supply, controller, scenery, ready to run track that was given away. 

My friend raised over 12,000 dollars for The Riley Foundation!!! 

So here is a couple clips of the two builds and the way they ran.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice job NCD... on the trucks, the tracks, and the money raised!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I bought the 1st release Monster Truck from Matchbox way back in the early to mid 80's. I hope they are in my attic or packed away at my Mother's house.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I meant to say those are great looking & look like a lot of fun! And that is an awesome idea for charity!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW! I am digging the slot car fun here and Charity too!!

Bz


----------

